# Board connection problems



## fredtgreco (Jan 27, 2006)

Is anyone else having board connection problems?

I have been getting a "Site Timed Out" error in Firefox:



> The connection has timed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All morning off and on. I tried IE and I am getting (off and on) the IE Page Cannot be Found error.

Am I the only one? I was not sure if it was my internet because I am getting other sites, but my wife was having trouble with Netflix as well.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm ok over here Fred.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 27, 2006)

I had some of this the last several days (using Firefox as well); not today.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 27, 2006)

Massachusetts (my part of it) is OK.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay, over here... I had it happen the other day.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 27, 2006)

I haven't had it happen at all today or any recent time.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 27, 2006)

I could not connect at all for about an hour yesterday. It just wouldn't load. It was slow this morning.

Vic


----------



## JohnV (Jan 27, 2006)

I had problems yesterday, but then it cleared up. I haven't been on much today.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I haven't had it happen at all today or any recent time.


----------

